# Beginner shrimp questions...



## 5678 (8 Jun 2015)

I'm looking to add some Crystal Black shrimp to my tank.

It's approx 50l, filtered with an e701 and has co2 being added. I am dosing TNC Complete @ 2.1ml per day. 

My PH is naturally quite high, around 7.6/7.8 without co2 dropping to around 6.6/6.8 when the co2 is running. 

From what I have read, shrimp are sensitive to the PH. I have no desire to breed them, but I don't want them to die straight away! 

The tank is mature so I should be OK from that perspective. I just want to know if I'm safe to add them or if it is a complete no with my PH as it is?


----------



## scootamum (8 Jun 2015)

I've never kept shrimp in tank with co2, so can't really comment on how it affects them.

The only piece of advice that I can offer though is that it is extremely important to acclimate them to the water in your tank properly.  You need to set aside a lot of time for this, and use a piece of airline with either or knot tied in it or a clip so that the flow is restricted, and the water drips into the container you are using to acclimate them one drop at a time.

You can't cut corners with this process.

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## 5678 (8 Jun 2015)

Thanks, I'd seen that mentioned so would need to get them on a day where I have the time free. 

Any suggestions for where to buy from?


----------



## Jose (8 Jun 2015)

If youre starting off with CO2 I wouldnt use it with these delicate shrimp. Otherwise its just going to be trial and error. CO2 is not 100% safe.


----------



## scootamum (8 Jun 2015)

5678 said:


> Thanks, I'd seen that mentioned so would need to get them on a day where I have the time free.
> 
> Any suggestions for where to buy from?



I can't really help you there, as I bought my shrimp off of someone on the PFK forum, and she was selling bee shrimp (_Caridina cantonensis sp.)
_
Really pretty little shrimp, but no pedigree to them at all...


----------



## 5678 (8 Jun 2015)

Maybe I leave the shrimp until I've got to grips with my co2 then...


----------



## scootamum (8 Jun 2015)

It might be a good idea 5678.  I've always found that the more mature the tank, the better the shrimp like it.


----------



## Lindy (9 Jun 2015)

On facebook there is uk page 'freshwater shrimp' where you will find people selling all sorts of shrimp. You would be better with cherry shrimp (there are loads of colour variants) as they like a higher ph. CBS will probably not live long in higher ph.


----------

